# Apple And Blackcurrant Cider



## damo_m (23/11/10)

Hi fellow brewers I want to run an idea of a new cider recipe. I have made cider's before using backrock cans, 1kg of dex and 500gm of lactose. It came out ok but still quite dry.

I have been reading alot about cider recipe and the way to get it sweet is to use apple / pear juice it seems.

Here is what my new project looks like, hoping for some feedback from you master brewers.

Blackrock Cider Can
500gm lactose
500gm dex
4 litres of pres free apple juice
2litres of blackcurrant juice.
yeast??? maybe a sweet mead yeast? safale?
Top up to 18 or 23 litres?

Cheers
Damo


----------



## manticle (23/11/10)

damo_m said:


> Hi fellow brewers I want to run an idea of a new cider recipe. I have made cider's before using backrock cans, 1kg of dex and 500gm of lactose. It came out ok but still quite dry.
> 
> I have been reading alot about cider recipe and the way to get it sweet is to use apple / pear juice it seems.
> 
> ...



Not a master brewer

BUT

If the recommended way to get a sweet cider is to add some pear, why does your recipe have no pear in it?

Lactose will definitely hold it back from being bone dry. Boil it up in a small amount of water first, cool then add. It won't make a dry cider sweet though - just give it a bit extra.

Wy sweet mead is next on my list to try in cider.

My experience is that a blend of juices/apples will give better flavour and maybe retain some sweetness. Pear helps too. If you want a really swet cider you may need to look at other methods.


----------

